# TN- Advice on Carrying Permit. Will I be Denied ???



## bftiedt

I have been wanting to get a carrying permit since i boought my firearm back in Jan. There is a class this sat. at my local range and I am thinking about going and signing up . The problem I am having is I dont want to waste my money if i am not going to be approved when I send in my application. I am 21 years old and currently have 3 blemishes on my record, nothing all that serious though. I looked them up on my local government site and this is what i have listed.

1.Charged/Cited Offense(s) / Convicted/Disposition / Date
Poss. of Alcohol <21 / Dismissed-Costs to Defendant / 01/29/07

2.Charged/Cited Offense(s) / Convicted/Disposition / Date
Consumpt. Alc. < 21 / Dismissed / 01/29/07

3.Charged/Cited Offense(s) / Convicted/Disposition / Date
Poss.or Casual Exch. / Dismissed-Costs to Defendant / 12/01/08

My question is does anyone think this would be enough to deny my application. I do not have enough experience with carrying permits and the way they accept/deny to know for sure and the last ting i want to do is shell out $200 to be told no. I know each state is different but if anyone can offer any advice to a fairly new firearms owner is would be greatly appreciated.


PS - I know the charges are a little hard to read but i couldnt get them to line up right. they are listed in rows reading top to bottom then left to right. Sorry.


----------



## kg333

Disclaimer: No one on here is a lawyer (that I'm aware of), and an internet forum is the wrong place to look for legal advice. Take any advice you get at your own risk.

That said, since all the charges you're showing there were dismissed, I would assume they won't affect your CCW application. Looking at Tennessee's website here, it seems you should be fine unless any of those dismissals hinged on you entering an alcohol rehabilitation program. Tennessee is also a "shall issue" state, so as long as you meet the requirements on that webpage, they are required to issue you a permit.

However, if you've had problems with alcohol, you should be thinking long and hard about how you plan to handle that if you're planning on carrying, IMO. Guns and alcohol are a bad, bad mix.

KG


----------



## bftiedt

Thank you for the reply. The alcohol charge was nothing from me drinking . I was actually parked in a school parking lot at night with my now fiancé talking before she went back to school . I think someone thought we were doing something illegal , called the police and a six pack of beer was in my car. The beer was unopened and I wasn't drunk or drinking but they still gave me consumption and and alcohol on a school grounds. So no problems with alcohol just in the wrong place at the wrong time. When I went to court for the charges the first time I was given 16 hrs community service and the charge was dropped upon completion and court costs. The second time I was given a drug/alcohol class and court cost. If that changes anything please discuss and again thank you.


----------



## hawcer

If you passed the background check to get your handgun. there is a good chance you'll pass for a CCW. What bothers me is that all three charges look to be alcohol related and your were underage at the time since you are 21 now(assuming 21 is the legal drinking age). This shows disrespect for the law ,but kids are kids and we all make mistakes. Just don't make the same mistakes with firearms! Don't be carrying without a permit and definately don't mix alcohol with guns.

Does your state refund any money if they won't issue a ccw permit? 
If it is really important for you to get a CCW...I will be worth it to at least try. There should be no reason to be scared of applying for your CCW,if there is...maybe you shouldn't have one at the moment.


----------



## dondavis3

I think I would try if you want to carry - all they can say is "Yes or No" . Plus you've already passed a background check to buy the gun.

To me it would not be a waste of money because I take CCW permits very seriously (I want to be able to defend myself & family).

If you are turned down, don't carry, it way against the law and can mean "hard" time not a slap on the wrist.


:smt1099


----------



## Thanatos

Like everyone else said, you should be good to go. Those aren't felony charges so as long as you complied with the court's rulings and then they dismissed or otherwise disposed of those charges, you should be good to go.

But if you are denied for SOME reason, dondavis3 is right....do NOT carry, you may not get caught right away but sooner or later you will be in the wrong place at the wrong time again, and the system will smack you so hard it will make your head spin.

Good luck, safe shooting.

:smt066


----------



## SIGness

With all those alcohol charges, I'd be a bit worried myself. Considering there are several questions in regards to alcohol on your background paperwork filed. I suppose it's up to the licensing board, and examine the questions very good and answer them truthfully because they will know. When I got my first purchase permit, they (LEO in charge of purchase permits) came to the counter and asked my why the FBI was doing background checks on me. It alerted her for some reason or another, come to find out it was an issue regarding my military security clearance a few years back.


----------

